# Is FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-201011 SNAPSHOT compiled with CLang ?



## alie (Dec 7, 2010)

My Question like the subject. I was wondering if FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-201011 snapshot already compiled with LLVM/Clang


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

As far as I know it's been included now but the world build process still uses GCC.


----------



## alie (Mar 17, 2011)

How about ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201102/FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-201102-ia64-dvd1.iso ?

I would like to try FreeBSD compiled with CLANG


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 18, 2011)

The snapshots are still made with GCC. To try FreeBSD compiled with Clang, see Building FreeBSD with Clang.


----------



## Martillo1 (Mar 21, 2011)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> The snapshots are still made with GCC. To try FreeBSD compiled with Clang, see Building FreeBSD with Clang.



In which version of GCC?


----------



## gkontos (Mar 21, 2011)

Martillo1 said:
			
		

> In which version of GCC?




```
gkontos@core2duo>gcc -v
Using built-in specs.
Target: amd64-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/amd64 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
```


----------



## phoenix (Mar 22, 2011)

GCC 4.2.1 is the last version of GCC available under the GPLv2.  Thus, it's the last version of GCC that will be included as part of the base install for FreeBSD, as it's the last version that can be included in the FreeBSD source tree.

Later versions of GCC will continue to be available in the ports tree.

Down the road, CLang will most likely become the default compiler that ships with FreeBSD.


----------

